# 2 Last Minute Yeast Selections



## technobabble66 (25/7/13)

Hey

Sorry - this is really a last minute thing i need some help with. I've not really got much time to do the reading i obviously should.

What are the best selections for liquid yeasts for:
1) Fat Yak clone (normally done with Saf US-05)
2) Hoegaarden clone.

And sadly, the store is out of WL California Ale, so don't suggest that... :mellow:

These are K&K's sets where the yeasts were sitting on the shelves :wacko: (yes, i got a large discount! ^_^ ). Hence i need replacement yeasts, & i've only got Notto in my fridge.

However, i can't get the dry yeasts i need without driving further than i'm keen to this arvo so i thought i'd try a nearby LHBS that has liquid yeasts - both White Labs & Wyeast.

Is one brand better than the other (the WL is 30% discount, at the moment)??

Standard newbie question: These will be 21-23L batches, so would i need to do starters, etc, or just chuck it straight in?

Thanks!!


----------



## tiprya (25/7/13)

WLP400 or WY3944 for the Hoegaarden

US05 or BRY97 for Fat Yak - no need for liquid if they don't have californian. If your LHBS has liquid yeasts, won't they also have dry?

Both WL and WY are good.

Should be able to throw fresh yeast straight in without a need for a starter.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/7/13)

1272 if you must use a liquid yeast - but good old US05 or BRY97 is fine.

Agree with 3944 for Hoeeee.


----------



## technobabble66 (25/7/13)

Thanks tiprya

No, this LHBS doesn't have US05 or BRY97 for some strange reason. Go figure! They do have Brew Cellar yeast.

Just checked their website (www.homemakeit.com.au), they don't have WLP400 or WY3944. (grr...)

For the Hoegaarden, what they do have is:
WLP-351,380
WY- 3333,3068

For the Fat Yak, they seem to have a fair spread of the basic/common ale yeasts in both WL &Wy.

Any other suggestions??

Edit: re LRG, haha nope, they don't have 1272. wtf?


so Fat Yak options:
WL - 002/004/007/009/011/013/028/029/080/500
WY - 1007/1028/1084/1388/1728/3711/3724


----------



## stakka82 (25/7/13)

Dry- WB06 for the hoey, I like 1272 or BRY 97 for APAs.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (25/7/13)

Brewcellar American ale is US 05

You could make a Hefe instead of a wit (not going to make a very authentic wit with kits anyway) and use one the Hefe yeasts they they have.


----------



## tiprya (25/7/13)

Those are all Hefe yeasts. IMO I'd use a belgian yeast like WLP500 or WY1388 at lower temperatures for the Hoegaarden.

I've never brewed a wit though, from memory you don't want the clove/banana hefe yeasts give. Others might know the style better.


----------



## technobabble66 (25/7/13)

You're killin me with this 1272! What's the next best thing?

Thanks RB, you're not gonna believe this. They don't #^%ing have the BC American ale either, just all their other ale selections. One rather odd LHBS!

Edit: Tiprya: aah - i hadn't thought of the hefe/wit issue. thanks! (& RB too)


----------



## tiprya (25/7/13)

Maybe pick your beers around what yeasts they _do_ have


----------



## technobabble66 (25/7/13)

haha - yeah, this is obviously a last minute decision to try to get these brews down tonight. I fly out in 2 1/2 wks for 3 weeks, so i wanted to get stuff into bottles before i leave.
I just grabbed the Hoee yday, & i need to build up some FY batches for the xmas break.

Maybe i need to calm down & re-think the Grand Plan...

FWIW, the Hoee came w a WB-06, is that a hefe or wit yeast?

Edit: NB that wb-06 is cactus, sitting on o shelf & is puffed up.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (25/7/13)

They are my LHBS as well. They are kinda new at it I think. Seem to be getting low on a fair amount of stock recently.

Maybe make something english instead of the fat yak and use WY 1028 or something similar.

And make a hefe using 3068 and 1 can coopers wheat beer + 1 can coopers liquid wheat extract.
(I have made this a couple of times and it is decent for a kit beer)

RB


----------



## tiprya (25/7/13)

Yeah I'd agree, an english yeast for the Fat Yak would be nice.

Then WB06 would be fine for the Hoegaarden, otherwise try a hefe yeast - what can go wrong? It'll probably turn out pretty delicious.


----------



## GalBrew (25/7/13)

WB-06 is not a Belgian wit yeast. It will not taste like a hoegaarden. Far too much clove.


----------



## DU99 (25/7/13)

which store do you use..did you know about this http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/74373-30-off-white-labs-yeasts-limited-time/


----------



## hoppy2B (25/7/13)

Use Danstar Munich if they have it. Its meant to be the nearest dry equivalent of the 3068. Means you won't need to wait for a smack pack to swell nor will you have to make a starter.

You would be ok with something like S04 for your yak if it is done reasonably cool. I'm sure that wouldn't be your first choice but it would get you by. Doubtless there'd be a few different yeast that would do a fair job.


----------



## technobabble66 (25/7/13)

Thanks guys

I'll work something out. I'm now out of time. Think i'll go with the 3068 & one of the WL english ales.

@Galbrew - I think the wb-06 (&3068) produce cloves dependant on the ferm temp, so i just need to try to keep it in the right range, i'm hoping.

@DU99 - that's exactly why i was looking primarily at the WL range from that store (Reservoir one)

@hoppy2B - they have no Danstar or Fermentis. Disappointing, but the do have the liquids nearby at least.


----------



## GalBrew (25/7/13)

technobabble66 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I'll work something out. I'm now out of time. Think i'll go with the 3068 & one of the WL english ales.
> 
> ...


Do WB-06 high and you will get bubblegum. It will not make a wit.


----------

